# Does anyone know what causes this to happen on my computer?



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 9, 2017)

Every once in awhile  my arrow that I use to point to what I want to click on turns into a very small triangle with a small dot under it. Then the page I'm on starts to scroll down very fast and I can't stop it. It actually makes me dizzy watching it. I can't move the bar up or down either. The only way I can stop it is to turn my computer off  or sometimes I can get to the bottom of my computer screen and go to another site. Then I can go back to where I was and everything is ok. I can go days without it happening then it will do it again. I have been posting on this site and have to start over because right in the middle of the post the problem starts. Any idea what could be happening?


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 9, 2017)

Tell us what kind of mouse you have.  Is it wireless or wired in.?

The arrow is called a cursor.

It may be coming from your mouse.  The wheel on the mouse.   If you press on the wheel it changes into scroll mode.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2017)

Ruth, this old article says it has to do with clicking of the wheel in the center of the mouse.  http://articles.chicagotribune.com/1999-09-20/business/9909200013_1_windows-temporary-internet-web-page




> Anyway, the object of your frustration is neither gender-related nor a bug, Ms. W.; it's a feature called Intellimouse.
> 
> 
> Your  husband apparently is clicking the little wheel at the front of your  newfangled mouse between the left clicker and the right clicker.
> ...


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 9, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Every once in awhile  my arrow that I use to point to what I want to click on turns into a very small triangle with a small dot under it. Then the page I'm on starts to scroll down very fast and I can't stop it. It actually makes me dizzy watching it. I can't move the bar up or down either. The only way I can stop it is to turn my computer off  or sometimes I can get to the bottom of my computer screen and go to another site. Then I can go back to where I was and everything is ok. I can go days without it happening then it will do it again. I have been posting on this site and have to start over because right in the middle of the post the problem starts. Any idea what could be happening?



I agree with Camper6.  I have a similar problem on mine.  I just click on the symbol and I go back to normal.  Not my personality.  It never goes back to normal.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 9, 2017)

Camper and SeaBreeze thank you so much! I tried it and it worked. I could have spent hours researching this problem and you solved it in minutes. Leave it to the seniors to figure things out. None better!


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey that scroll thing is fun.  You can speed it up or slow it down to read a long passage automatically.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 9, 2017)

I wondered what it was.   I left click  it & it goes away.

I always scroll with the up and down  arrow  keys.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a Logitech wired mouse and that is no problem you are having with the cursor. You just click the wheel to turn on or off. If I am reading something long, instead of sitting there scrolling by hand, I often sit back & set the wheel at any speed and it will scroll by itself while I read. Just move the mouse up or down,whichever way you want it to go & then just click it to stop.


----------

